# maf iat relocation harness part where to buy it



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

is there a maf iat relocation part for to reduce heatsoak? i saw on a previous post of one which takes the thermo element and places it into the cai housing. what is the part and where can i find it to but?


----------



## Horn_06 (Oct 19, 2006)

caspers electronics


----------

